# How do you enter your shower?



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

#3


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

lmao, this is a great poll. Graphics and all.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

#1

Cleary your status scared me there for a minute, you're still here in full form.
Yeah the comic graphics are fun.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

#3


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I turn the water on in advance, before I take my clothes off, so that it has a chance to get hot first.

I also have almost always had detachable shower heads, so even if I do get in before I turn the water on, I just take it off first and point it away from me until the water is warm.

In hotels or other people's showers I'll either cower in the corner or wait before I get in, depending on the set up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turn the shower on, get in, cower away from the water

*it is normally too *hot* when I get in. YOW!


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

lol..

I stand there, turn on the water for the bathtub and when I get ready to turn on the shower, I quickly turn it on and run out of the way.

The cold water is a ***** when it hits you. Why not get it warmed up before hand? because I'm weird.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Number three. 

It's kindof redundant though since my bathroom is freezing so I'm shivering either way.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Crap I made the poll anonymous on accident.
Who voted #2?


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

#3
I love the drawings LMAO.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I chill naked. I need to get a space heater so I can do this more comfortably.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

#2, i take really cold showers and the best way to get accustomed to the water is to go HARDCORE!!!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

#3

The second one is like a form of torture.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> *it is normally too *hot* when I get in. YOW!


There is no such thing as a shower that's too hot. :no


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

La Fille Perdue said:


> There is no such thing as a shower that's too hot. :no


No kidding. That's a problem I'd love to have.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> #2, i take really cold showers and the best way to get accustomed to the water is to go HARDCORE!!!


:high5 #2! Hot or cold, I just stand there.

And by the way, yes, I love the drawings too, especially #2 lmao!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

#3 lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

HARDCORE showering lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Other - I turn it on in advance, wait until it's hot enough and then I get undressed and get in. I hate hanging around naked waiting for it to heat up. 

Post number 3000, happy now Jaiyyson? :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Other - I turn it on in advance, wait until it's hot enough and then I get undressed and get in. I hate hanging around naked waiting for it to heat up.
> 
> Post number 3000, happy now Jaiyyson? :b


Woohoo!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Haha 3


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome poll Cleary, I just chill out naked


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

dancing to "The Stripper"


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

.#3. My version of hardcore is what nubly mentioned in a post: take a deep breath and reverse into the shower as you exhale :lol.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cleary said:


>


hahahahah


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Definitely #1, I'm always cold when I get into the shower, I hate having no body fat:mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

> Chill out naked until the water feels just right


My system is sort of like that except I warm the water before I actually turn on the shower head, then once that's on I turn it to spray against the shower wall while get in, once in I then stick out my arm to again test the warmth & slowly turn it toward myself until I'm fully immersed


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I turn on the water and then go find something else to do for a couple minutes, because my propane water heating is so painfully slow.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I put my dog outside the bathroom door...otherwise she stares at me and freaks me out! LOL!!


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Win diagrams are win.

I'm a #3'er.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Chill out naked is a phrase I'm gonna have to start using more often.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I get nekkid and turn the shower on to hot. Once it gets steamy enough that I can no longer see my genitalia when I look down, I know it's ready to get my clean on.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Well usually I chill out with a towel around me until the water feels just right


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Other - I turn it on in advance, wait until it's hot enough and then I get undressed and get in. I hate hanging around naked waiting for it to heat up.


^Ditto! Why get undressed and be cold until absolutely necessary???



mind_games said:


> .#3. My version of hardcore is what nubly mentioned in a post: take a deep breath and reverse into the shower as you exhale :lol.


:rofl This is what I was expecting the poll to be more like...hahaha...


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> ^Ditto! Why get undressed and be cold until absolutely necessary????


Naked poses in the mirror, I thought the answer to this question was obvious:sus


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

DyingInTheOutside said:


> Naked poses in the mirror, I thought the answer to this question was obvious:sus


:lol Well, now that makes sense, unless you have a mirror in your combo bath/shower, which I do...oddly enough.


----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)

I have one of those high-tech removable shower heads, so I just hold it away from me and feel with my hand until the temp is okay...#2 made me lol.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

#3 in the mornings. #2 after a run in the summertime.

In Phoenix, it would be #2 during the summer as well. The water couldn't be too cold then.


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL @ the picture! I voted for #3.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dos.
i used to do three.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Mostly #3 and then sometimes #1.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

#3

#2 would be an interesting way to wake up in the morning though.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

#3, it takes our shower about a full minute before the water heats up. It would feel horrible to do be in there while it's really cold.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I turn it on before I get in and wait for it to get warm. I don't even go near it until I figure it's had time to get warm. I can't understand why anyone would do it any other way.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Turn it on, wait til' water heats up abit, then step in. I hate when the water is a little cold when you first turn it on, so I wait abit


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Depends on whether or not I need help waking up or need to wash off the sweat and stink. Yes, cold water. No, warm water.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

lololo, non really , we';ve only _*Banio!!*_


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

#3; seems to be the popular one too lol the only exception is a hot summer day then I'm hardcore!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

#3 I have the kind you can test on the bottom first..when it feels just right you pull the trigger. lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ In picture number four he looks rather uh...aroused :um


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Summertime I can stand under it and take the water head on. 

Wintertime, I wait till its warm lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> ^ In picture number four he looks rather uh...aroused :um


Don't all bad asses get hard-ons when entering a shower like that?:teeth


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Run the water until the temp feels right under my hand, turn shower on, get in and go to [email protected]


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I turn on the bottom faucet part, turn on some hot, turn on some cool, and feel the water coming out of the faucet before turning it to the shower part. Then i get in.


----------

